# Auslagerungsdatei reduzieren ?



## JJB (24. September 2007)

Tach auch !

ich habe an meinem Arbeitsplatz den Arbeitsspeicher ein wenig aufgepäppelt. Nun wollte ich testen, ob ich den Rechner auch völlig ohne Auslagerungsspeicher fahren kann. Da nun genügend RAM vorhanden ist, besteht eigentlich keine Notwendigkeit den Speicher ständig auf die Festplatte zu mappen.

Ich hab also in den Systemeinstellungen die Auslagerungsdateien für meine Partitionen auf 0 (keine Auslagerungsdatei) gestellt. Im Taskmanager wird jedoch auch nach Neustart, immer noch eine Auslagerungsdatei im 3-stelligen MB Bereich angezeigt, obwohl der Ram Speicher nicht mal zu 20% belastet ist. 

Also, kann man die Auslagerungsdateien überhaupt beinflussen, oder ist das ein Microsoft Placebo für besorgte Windows Benutzer ?

Würd' mich brennend interessieren. Danke !

MFG JJB


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. September 2007)

Du musst den minimal und maximal Wert auf 0 bzw 1 stellen. Abschalten kann man die Auslagerungsdatei imho aber nicht. Sollte man auch nicht, weil Windows eigentlich ständig auslagert. Linux ist da etwas anders. Wenn man genug Ram hat braucht man auch keine Swap, da erst ausgelagert wird wenn der Ram voll ist.


----------



## Sinac (24. September 2007)

Die Auslangerungsdatei zu deaktivieren ist vollkommener Blödsinn und AFAIK auch nicht problemlos möglich. Es gibt Software die darauf besteht Seiten auszulagern. So lange genug Speicher frei ist wird Windows in den meisten Fällen nicht unnötig auslangern und bezweifle stark das du das besser einschätzen kannst als der Seitenersetzungalgorithmus von Windows 
Was du machen kannst: maximalwert fest einstellen und soweit runterstellen wie es geht (AFAIK 2 MB) und dann mal schauen ob alles läuft. Es bringt außerdem auch Performacevorteile den Swarbereich auf eine extra Festplatte zu legen. Generell würde ich da nicht zu viel dran rumschrauben, der Performaceunterschied wird bei ausreichend RAM minimal sein.


----------



## AndreG (24. September 2007)

Moin,

Du kannst ein Ram-Laufwerk erstellen und die Auslagerung dahin verlegen dann landet alles im Ram.

Mfg Andre


----------



## JJB (24. September 2007)

Ich werde alt.... imho, afaik... diesen ganzen Kürzel kann ich nicht so recht folgen. Arme deutsche Sprache.

Ich habe nach Ergänzen des Speichers keinerlei Unterschied bemerken können, dachte es läge vielleicht an der Auslagerungsdatei. Aber es könnte auch einfach am Prozessor liegen.

Müssen schon tolle Paging und Swapping Algorithmen sein, wenn sie den Ram bei 20% halten und trotzdem auslagern. Hat wohl was mit der Häufigkeit der Datenabfrage zu tun.

Na denn, in diesem Sinne... IGBTW LMM !

SUG JJB

______________________________
Edit:

Das mit dem RAM Laufwerk ist gut. Wie geht das ?

JJB


----------



## Sinac (24. September 2007)

JJB hat gesagt.:


> Ich werde alt.... imho, afaik... diesen ganzen Kürzel kann ich nicht so recht folgen. Arme deutsche Sprache.



Ach, mit ein bisschen Übung bleibt man IMHO auch in gehoben Alter auf dem Laufenden 



JJB hat gesagt.:


> Müssen schon tolle Paging und Swapping Algorithmen sein, wenn sie den Ram bei 20% halten und trotzdem auslagern. Hat wohl was mit der Häufigkeit der Datenabfrage zu tun.



Naja, ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es OS gibt die bessere Algos haben... 



JJB hat gesagt.:


> Das mit dem RAM Laufwerk ist gut. Wie geht das ?



Siehe:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/834886/de


----------



## JJB (24. September 2007)

Alles klar, Danke !


----------



## JJB (24. September 2007)

Ok... was ich auch einstelle, Windows legt die Auslagerungsdatei auf jeden Fall an.
Die Größe der Auslagerungsdatei lässt sich nicht beeinflussen, die vorgegebenen Parameter werden von Windows einfach nicht beachtet oder überschrieben.

Ein RAM Drive habe ich bereits erzeugt.

Unter Windows XP sollte man darauf achten, welches Dateisystem man benutzt. RamDrive ist nur für FAT16 Systeme. Wenn man die von Microsoft angebotene RamDisk benutzt und ein NTFS System hat, sollte mach danach in der Registry HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\FastFat\ den Wert Start (REG_DWORD) von 4 auf 1 ändern.

Wie kann ich dem System jetzt beibiegen, dass es seine Auslagerungsdatei dorthin legt ?

Kann ich den Wert von HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\PagingFiles einfach auf z:\pagefile.sys legen ?

Ich bin skeptisch, hat jemand Erfahrung im verschieben von Auslagerungsdateien ?


----------



## AndreG (24. September 2007)

Ich denke du wirst es über die Reg machen müßen. Denn wenn du es nur unter den Systemsteuerung änderst, hättest du das Prob das das Laufwerk ja beim booten nicht da ist.

Hab es aber noch nie selbst versucht. Mach am besten nen Wiederherstellungspunkt und teste es dann. Wenns fehlschlagt gehste einfach zu dem Punkt zurück.

Mfg Andre


----------



## JJB (25. September 2007)

Mit Wiederherstellung geht das nicht. Durch die RamDrive Geschichte ist laut Mircosoft die Funktion des Wiederherstellungsmechanismus nicht mehr gewährleistet.
Ich werde wohl ein Image ziehen müssen.


----------



## AndreG (25. September 2007)

Wäre die sicherste Variante. Hatte mir denk Link nicht durchgelesen  war jetzt nur aus der Erinnerung raus.

Kannst aber mal über das Ergebnis berichten wäre mal ganz interessant.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. September 2007)

Auch wenn ich den Sinn der ganzen Aktion nicht sehe.

Ich denke schonn dass das mit dem Wiederherstellungspunkt funktionieren sollte.
Das Problem mit Wiederherstellung und Ramdrive bezieht sich wohl eher auf Daten die auf dem Ramdrive lagen. Wenn du aber einen Punkt wiederherstellst der angelegt wurde bevor das Ramdrive installiert wurde, sollte man dahin eigentlich ohne größere Probleme zurückkehren können.


----------



## JJB (26. September 2007)

Kurz:
_Info von Microsoft und anderen Stellen: RamDrive und Wiederherstellungsmechanismus verträgt sich nicht. Warum auch immer, die Wiederherstellung soll wohl nicht mehr so recht funktionieren. ISt ziemlich offtopic, weil das wieder gleich in den MS Streit ausartet, daher sag ich mal, sch**** drauf ! Images sind eh besser._


Und nun für alle die sich Gedanken über eine Beschleunigung ihres Rechners machen.

Hier geht es um die Auslagerungsdatei.
Es scheint dass dieses Thema Zündstoff für einen EDV internen Religionskrieg ist, als muss jeder für sich entscheiden, auf welche Seite er sich stellt. 
Fakt ist, dass es unter Win XP immer wieder Programme und Dienste gibt, natürlich nicht alle, die eine Auslagerungsdatei verlangen, manche erwarten sogar eine gewisse Größe. Selbstverständlich weiß man nicht welche Programme so vorgehen und wann. Es kann also sein, dass das Deaktivieren der Auslagerungsdatei ohne weiteres funktioniert. Für den Fall dass sie eingesetzt wird, liegt sie mit stolzen 800MB-2GB auf C:\ und schreibt und ließt sich langsam von der Festplatte, auch dann, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher noch genügend Platz hätte. Das verdankt man diversen tollen Programmen, sowie temporären Dateien, Internetdaten und anderem.

Ein Ausweg ist das Umschichten der Datei in einen schnelleren Speicher, den RAM Drive. So zwingt man den Auslagerungsspeicher mehr oder weniger in den RAM Speicher. Da die Microsoft interne RAM Drive Lösung aber auf 32MB beschränkt ist, gibt es im Anhang eine Alternative (von AR Soft). Sie enthält auch eine Anleitung wie der RAM Speicher dauerhaft, also über das Ausschalten des Rechners hinaus, nutzbar gemacht werden kann.

Wer will kann sich das mal ansehen. 

Wer denkt, dass sei das letzte, das ein vernünftiger Mensch versuchen sollte, macht an diesem Punkt einfach Kaffeepause oder sieht sich das nächste Spiel an oder so.

Im Netz gibt es hierzu richtige Fehden. Das einzige dass sie wirklich auf den Punkt bringen ist, dass jene die suchen keine Hilfe erhalten. Darum hier im Anhang Abhilfe.

Wohl bekomms !

MFG JJB


PS: ich habe auf einem Rechner mit 512 MB RAM eine RAM Disk mit 128 MB (für den Auslagerungsspeicher) laufen und den weiterhin zu nutzenden Arbeitsspeicher per Boot.ini auf den Rest beschränkt -> keine Probleme. Ich denke das geht auch mit größeren Maßstäben.

PPS: Wer mehr als nur seine temporären Internetdaten und seine "TEMP"- bzw. "TMP"-Umgebungsvariable auf den RAM Drive legen will, kann den Wert von HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\PagingFiles einfach auf "z:\pagefile.sys xxx xxx" legen. Wobei xxx für einen int Wert in sinnvoller Größe steht (kleiner/gleich RAM Drive).

PPPS: Nicht zu vergessen die Anpassung wg. Fat-System siehe oben.


----------

